# /dev/psaux problems

## Preacher Dave

Ok, my mouse only works every other access to /dev/psaux. When it doesn't work I get "psaux: No such device or address" Reinstalling and recompiling is a last ditch effort anyone know something I can do to avoid that?

----------

## Syntaxis

Care to share any hardware specs?  :Smile: 

----------

## Preacher Dave

Sure. Dell motherboard, standard ps/2 port. the mouse works in winblows and has worked in redhat. I'm using the gentoo linux sources ext3 filesystem. 128meg ram. Intel i810 videocard  :Evil or Very Mad:  . p3 (coppermine) 667. linux is on a quanta bigfoot 6gig drive. ms natural pro usb keyboard. I'd use a serial mouse except my palm sync cable is in my only serial port. Anything else needed?

----------

